# Warco wm180 Toolpost mods.



## geoff (Aug 5, 2012)

I have just got this new lathe and am very pleased with it but soon found the toolpost supplied ment a lot of packing pieces would be needed for all the tools i have. I did'nt want to buy a QCTP as i would need so many extra holders. So i thought i would try and use the system I had on my previous Seig C1 lathe. After some carefull working out and setting up on a rotary table i carefully milled the radius and then made a matching boat shaped rocker piece set at the average height of the tools, then you ajust one or other screw until the tool tip is level with you height gauge, I hope you can see this in the picture. Having 4 sides to the toolpost is useful as you can modify 1 or 2 and leave the rest as they were,when it came to using a boring bar i found i could not get them high enough as the cutting edge is half the tool height, so i made a packing piece to fit under the toolpost to raise it 3mm. May there is a better way i have'nt thought of.
Geoff


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 5, 2012)

> I did'nt want to buy a QCTP as i would need so many extra holders.


well no one says you need a hundred. usually a basic set is enough or maybe 4 more  IIRC a set from cdco with 4 exrta holders will run about $110.
Tin


----------



## cwelkie (Aug 5, 2012)

I think this is a great idea Geoff!
It looks like most (carbide) tool holders and brazed tip cutters will bridge the cutout if you want use shims to retain the top and front rake angles on critical occasions.
Good example of thinking outside of the box!
Charlie


----------

